# I got approval!!!



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

This is just. Awesome! 

I was sitting in the computer room looking at some pictures of panda German shepherds, and my mom came in and said, "WOW! What is that?!" I told her, "A panda German shepherd." She goes, "You can have one of those ones!" I was sitting there doubting her, and she said, "No really! If you get one that looks like that, you can have one!" 

I was just sitting there, not sure what to think! But now I'm all excited! (Because after looking at some more pictures, I really do like them!)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

They are beautiful dogs, but kind of rare at this point. Have you contacted a breeder yet? I'm not even sure what they cost.

Have you found this site? Think they were the first to have the Pandas. White GSD's are beautiful too!


Phenom Shepherds - Home


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

That's the picture she walked in and saw on the screen! LOL 

I haven't contacted a breeder (I've been digging for reputable liver breeders, and it's HARD), but I'll send her an e-mail before too long.

Mom said that I can't get one right now, but that I CAN get one. I told her, "I WOULDN'T get one right now - I don't have the time or the money for one at the moment."


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Mom said that I can't get one right now, but that I CAN get one. I told her, "I WOULDN'T get one right now - I don't have the time or the money for one at the moment."


How smart are the pair of you. It's amazing the time and money suckers a dog can be!!!!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, Congrats...........that is one bridge crossed!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Well, you probably won't get the look from folk that say "mean dog" while you are out walking! They won't recognize it for a GSD. They are kind of pretty although not considered correct, then again neither are whites and I love the whites.

So hope you kind a good breeder and do post about it as I am curious about them too.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I'd use caution if you are buying from a breeder who's main focus is color or coat pattern. I don't know what breeder you are looking at buying from but I'd be very careful with this.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Konotashi said:


> That's the picture she walked in and saw on the screen! LOL
> 
> I haven't contacted a breeder (I've been digging for reputable liver breeders, and it's HARD), but I'll send her an e-mail before too long.


I would recommend Phenom Shepherds. I contacted her when I was thinking about getting a GSD puppy and she was very knowledgeable about the breed and lines, and very helpful with steering me in the right direction when I explained to her what I wanted in a dog. I also know someone who got a great dog from Phenom (not a Panda.)
Color is not her main focus, she is also concerned with health, temperament, conformation and works her dogs.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Vinnie said:


> I'd use caution if you are buying from a breeder who's main focus is color or coat pattern. I don't know what breeder you are looking at buying from but I'd be very careful with this.


I posted the site they were looking at along with the headshot of the Panda. They do look like are responsible breeders.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks MRL. 

As for the link you posted,
Only one Panda looks to be OFAed and one PennHip the other 2 don't show anything. Maybe they just haven't posted it to their site yet. :thinking:
I also see very little in the way of titles. CH and one obedience title & temperament tested (both the obedience title and temperament test on same dog). The other 3 do not have obedience or temperament test posted. That doesn't look real impressive to me. 
I would definitely have more questions that needed answering.
It appears more like they breed for special color. Solid whites, solid blacks or pandas.

JMO - I'd proceed with caution.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Some more great news! My mom said that if I get a panda, she'll pay for part of it!


----------



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

Very interesting colors on this Panda Shepherd, never seen one before. Congrats on the approval from Mom and good luck finding a good breeder!


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

There are only 2 "panda" breeders in the states and one in canada. A friend of mine has one and there beautiful dogs in person. I was looking for one about 4 months ago and none of them have pups at that time or right now. They dont plan on breeding till fall.


----------

